# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Bananen?

## csi23

ik vroeg me af, aangeien ik net heb ontdek hoe lekker bnanen zijn (at jarenlang eigenlijk alleen appel + peren en vind mar heb daar genoeg van haha en ben helemal gek op bananen dat k eigenlijk daar nu wel er elke dag 1 van wil eten)maarbealleen bang werkt een banaan stoppen/verstoppnd??? of is dat onzin?

----------


## Justxmexdance

Dat dacht ik eerst ook maar mijn arts zei dat dat een fabel is en dat bananen helemaal niet verstoppend werken, het kan geen enkel kwaad!

----------


## patje69

Bananen helpen je als je buikgriep / diarree hebt om je ontlasting weer wat op orde te brengen. Maar het is zeker niet zo dat je als je gezond bent en bananen eet je gaat verstoppen. Dat is zeker de omgekeerde wereld. Bananen, een wondermiddeltje bij buikgriep / diarree maar verder geen gevaar!

----------


## Flogiston

Ik eet dagelijks één bananen, en vaak zelfs twee. Ik heb nooit last van verstopping.

Maar goed, wat voor mij geldt kan voor jou heel anders zijn.

Weet je: dit soort dingen kun je gewoon proberen. Eet eens een banaan. Elke tweede dag een banaan. Of elke derde dag, als je echt angst hebt.

Houd dat twee of drie weken vol, en kijk dan hoe het gaat. Gaat het goed, dan kun je wat vaker een banaan eten. Mocht je toch gevoelig blijken (je weet maar nooit...), dan zullen de problemen op deze manier heel beperkt zijn. Dus niet meteen een grote verstopping, maar een heel lichte vorm daarvan. Wel even wat lastig, maar niet onoverkomelijk.

De weg der geleidelijkheid is vaak de beste weg...

Succes!

----------

